# Bsnl Gsm Datacard Launched !!!!



## torrent08 (Sep 17, 2008)

Hi everyone..acoo to Chennai bsnl website , their GSM DATA Card have been launched..But they havent mentioned the SPEED however --KB or Kb...
here s the news..


*BHARAT SANCHAR NIGAM LIMITED
(A Government of India Enterprise)
CHENNAI TELEPHONES*
*www.chennai.bsnl.co.in/homeimgs/Priety_LL_Mobile.jpg​*Launch of BSNL GSM Data Card *

BSNL Chennai Telephones is pleased to announce that GSM GPRS / EDGE Data card has been launched in Chennai.  The data card is priced at Rs.3300/-(Incl of Service Tax) and comes with various attractive plans to suit a cross section of users. As launch offer, initial deposit and activation charges are waived and for the first six months, the usage limit will be double. The details of the scheme are as follows: 
v    Under plan-250, the monthly rent is Rs.250/-, and it comes with a monthly GPRS usage limit of 500 MB, which includes charges while roaming.  
v    Under plan-500, the monthly rent is Rs.500/-, and it comes with a monthly GPRS usage limit of 1GB, which includes charges while roaming and free SMS worth Rs.50/-.
v    Under plan-600, the monthly rent is Rs.600/-, and it comes with a monthly GPRS usage limit of 2GB, which includes charges while roaming and free SMS worth Rs.50/- 
v    Under plan-750, the monthly rent is Rs.750/-, and it comes with a unlimited monthly GPRS usage and free SMS worth Rs.100/- 
v     Under the annual payment plan, a sum of Rs.10800/- is collected which is inclusive of the card price. Unlimited GPRS usage and SMS worth Rs.100/- is allowed 
v     For voice calls, charges will be as per plan-99
v     Additional usage charges will be Rs.3/- per MB for plan 250 & 500 and Rs.2/- per MB for plan-600.
v     All India roaming is enabled for GPRS, MMS and SMS services 
For further details, customers can call 9400024365.


*BACK*


Unlimited Package is good 750 RUpees when compared to Reliance and TAta which charges 1300 to 1500 Monthly !!...
But Have anyone Used this GSM Data Card Till date..?? 
Please Post ur Suggestions...it will be very helpful...​


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 17, 2008)

Nice news but how much speed can we expect in a gprs data card?

If its more than 144 kbps which is now offered by same bsnl on cdma version of datacard!.. Which comes at unlimited @250 rs monthly...i dont see any reason for anyone to buy this card unless the speed reaches near 200 kbps...


----------



## torrent08 (Sep 17, 2008)

but theres a twist !! GSM is available almost everywhere in India while CDMA network is present only in specific places!!! so we dnt hve much choice..??!!


----------



## ThinkFree (Sep 17, 2008)

torrent08 said:


> Unlimited Package is good 750 RUpees when compared to Reliance and TAta which charges 1300 to 1500 Monthly !!...
> But Have anyone Used this GSM Data Card Till date..??
> Please Post ur Suggestions...it will be very helpful...[/CENTER]



Compare it with GSM providers. 
In Delhi, Airtel provides it for Rs. 499, Vodafone for Rs.899 and Idea for Rs. 699 + taxes.They should have tried to make EVDO more popular.


----------



## shakunim (Sep 17, 2008)

cool!


----------



## naveen_reloaded (Sep 17, 2008)

Cdma is almost present everywhere...with wll phone deployment... 144kbps is almost accessible now... Anywhere...

So this one is surely is costlier  and waste if you ask me


----------



## irajman (Dec 8, 2008)

can u tell me if its work in Delhi......coz there only MTNL works......???


----------



## george101 (Dec 8, 2008)

wel idea provied 236kbps unlimited for 750rs here in kerala.... does bsnl provide edge in kerala???


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2008)

@Irajman 
In Delhi MTNL Unlimited EDGE through phone is 350 + taxes but data card is around 1000 rs for unlimited plan. For 350 + tax, you can hook the fone to PC/laptop and have ulimited access. Plus MTNL will move to 3G in a matter of days now.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Speed?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2008)

As of now its EDGE lets see eat happens when it becomes 3G


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Please tell how much speed do you get with EDGE? And how much variation in speed if you move from one part of city  to other?


----------



## kumarmohit (Dec 8, 2008)

My speeds move between 7 KBps to 14KBps when connected to PC.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 8, 2008)

^^Not great. I get 15kBps minimum and 26kBps early morning and at night on Airtel. But I think I will have to change provider as they will soon increased charges for MO. Can't go for MTNL if speed is just 14kBps. And 3G will be very expensive initially.


----------



## vaithy (Dec 8, 2008)

I have contacted one of the JTO officer who is connected with GSM data cards, unlike CDMA/EVDO data cards,GSM datacards are not offered for trial..So I ask  about the speed.. he confirmed average speed is around 56 kbps to 60 kbps... But in edge enabled area it shows increase of  10% only... so there is no hope for greater than Airtel..

vaithy


----------



## hellgate (Dec 8, 2008)

afaik in EDGE speeds Airtel rules.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 8, 2008)

i'll better stick to my fixed-line broadband, lets see when 3G come and mobility is required.


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 9, 2008)

hellgate said:


> afaik in EDGE speeds Airtel rules.



And what about charges? Now they are too high.


----------



## Vishal Patil (Dec 9, 2008)

ThinkFree said:


> ^^Not great. I get 15kBps minimum and 26kBps early morning and at night on Airtel. But I think I will have to change provider as they will soon increased charges for MO. Can't go for MTNL if speed is just 14kBps. And 3G will be very expensive initially.



That speed is quite low if you are talking about a EDGE connection. coz edge can easily offers sppeds above 100 kbps


----------



## ThinkFree (Dec 9, 2008)

^^26kBps=208 kbps. Is it low?


----------

